# Archery Target Restoration (pics)



## pv216 (Oct 13, 2006)

My cousin had an old beat up Glendel Buck target. I saw a "how to" video on the net about restoring targets. I decided to give it a shot. Here are some pics of the process. I think it came out pretty good. This was back in 2009 and it held up very well.

What i used...about 10 bucks 










Before pics 



























I covered the vitals with duct tape on both sides. Then i tightly wrapped the entire midsection all the way around to keep a tight cavity for the foam.


















Then i made a small hole in the center of one side of the target. I put the tube in the target and emptied the entire can. I moved the tube around to try and get as much coverage as possible inside the cavity. When the can was empty, i covered the small hole with more duct tape and i let it sit for about 5 hours. I removed the tape and trimmed away the excess that came out of the sides of the tape.

Here are some after pics.


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

nice ill prob need to do that some day


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Pretty cool thanks.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice job. Let us know how it holds up.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

thats pretty cool might have to do that to mine soon


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

I did that last yr and my arrows blow clean through


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

It looks very nice. The big question is.....will the foam get hot from friction and leave a residue on your arrows, and how is it holding up?


----------



## Chihua33 (Feb 17, 2009)

I wonder if it would be better to pull out the "guts" that are shot up and replace it with old rags or something?
Maybe that would help keep the arrows from blowing threw the foam? just a suggestion.


----------



## pv216 (Oct 13, 2006)

> The big question is.....will the foam get hot from friction and leave a residue on your arrows, and how is it holding up?


I did not have a problem with residue build up. It held up great. I have since bought a new target. This is from 2009.
For 10 bucks and a little work, you cant go wrong.



> I did that last yr and my arrows blow clean through


I shoot 70lbs @29in and i had no problems with the arrows passing through until the target was worn out again. I think the key is in the prep work. I wrapped the cavity very very tight with tape. I used an entire can of the foam and very little escaped out the sides of the tape even after expansion.


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

I just did it to an old Deer target and a block target well see. The deer looks like the guts are hanging out of it from all the foam.:wink:


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks I think I'll do that to mine. Might have to cover the side with some burlap and paint it after I finish though. If it didn't work for me, wonder how hard it would be to clean that out so I could replace it with the real thing?


----------



## pv216 (Oct 13, 2006)

> wonder how hard it would be to clean that out so I could replace it with the real thing?


Take a hacksaw blade or a thin file....push it through the foam...and cut it following the insert circle. Good luck....let us know how the foam works.


----------



## Carolinaboy32 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hmmm may have to try that out, mine is starting to get shot out too.


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok here's the way to make it LAST LONGER( and have less pass throughs) find some "boogy boards"(yard/church sales) made out of the colored foam (not the white crumbly stuff) and cut out the part of the target thats shot out leaving some target on the farside to suport the "new" foam . cut To fit the boogy board slightly larger that the hole & put in one or two layers(what ever you can fit )Flat side faceing you. THEN get the spray foam ( I use platic trash bags to wrap around target( like the duct tape). The spay foam fills in the gaps and "glues" the foam board into the target, you will need to touch up the spray foam now and then and spray paint But your cost should be around $10-15 .( If you don't live near the shore you can buy dense foam insulation board ( the pink stuff)$$ more for repair) You can trim the extra spray foam with a bread knife (don't let the wife catch you! LOL) 
Ps -the boogey boards can be duct taped together for a camp target or a CHEAP broad head target( best for trad. shooters)


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Using the tape to create a fixed size cavity the foam is restricted in how far it can expand and this would increase it's density enough to stop an arrow. I think some of the guys who complain they shot right through the great stuff foam are not using some kind of technique to increase the density of the foam. On another archery blog I read about a guy who uses Great Stuff and he stirs the foam as it is expanding which breaks up the gas bubbles and results in a denser foam.


----------



## NYBowNut (Feb 13, 2011)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Thanks I think I'll do that to mine. Might have to cover the side with some burlap and paint it after I finish though. If it didn't work for me, wonder how hard it would be to clean that out so I could replace it with the real thing?


Why not take the insert out and repair it? Trim to fit and re-install. Just wondering........


----------



## blazeAR (Dec 26, 2010)

pv216 said:


> My cousin had an old beat up Glendel Buck target. I saw a "how to" video on the net about restoring targets. I decided to give it a shot. Here are some pics of the process. I think it came out pretty good. This was back in 2009 and it held up very well.
> 
> What i used...about 10 bucks
> 
> ...


Good idea. I used the same foam fill with my black hole that is pretty beat up. The only thing different is I filled the large holes and gaps with those foam swimming noodles and then filled in the smaller cracks and crevices with the spray foam. Works well enough to go a few more rounds, no pass throughs.

By the way, is that considered a high fence deer target :teeth: (just kidding)


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

I cut out all of the loose pieces with a knife, find a old target, cut soild piece to fit inside 3-d target hole, then fill around the void with expanding foam, and then trim and paint! works for me.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I was just thinking that it might work to cut out a rectangular section and make a carpet block and install that in there. Take carpet squares (slightly smaller than opening), stack them, compress them and band them some how. Insert this stack in the center then foam in place.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

on the glendale buck,take the block out and use old telephone books stacked up to make a tight fit.


----------



## MikeD74T (Jun 20, 2010)

For a little more you can fix it right. http://www.3riversarchery.com/3rdemos7.asp#39
MikeD74T


----------

